# What's the cutest thing about tarantulas?



## Radium (Nov 28, 2015)

I feel bad for saying it, but for me, it's when they're scared and bunch their legs up around their faces. Adorable.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## alexb2000 (Nov 29, 2015)

People like furry things with 4 legs so having 8 obviously must make them twice as lovable.

Reactions: Like 19 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## BobBarley (Nov 29, 2015)

alexb2000 said:


> people like furry things with 4 legs so having 8 obviously must make them twice as lovable.


Yes!! Logic!!


----------



## Chris11 (Nov 29, 2015)

I like when they get mad for no reason (even though they think its totally justifiable to kick hairs or strike at thin air) thr tantrums are what i fell i  love with!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Nov 29, 2015)

I love when my slings get an additude, and despite having no hairs to flick, try kicking them at me anyway

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Nov 29, 2015)

As a male tarantula having two private parts. Double the action now that's cute and cool!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Toxoderidae (Nov 29, 2015)

when they start to crawl around and will sometimes stop to just feel around and stare at stuff.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Cavedweller (Nov 29, 2015)

I like watching them do home renovations. They're pretty cute when they groom themselves too.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Radium (Nov 29, 2015)

Also when my Avic sling spends hours pasted to the underside of the lid. I call that "astronaut training." I love its little horror movie mouth.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## truecreature (Nov 29, 2015)

Their little booty dance when they're spinning silk around their prey

When they come up out of the hole they're digging with a mouthful of substrate and press it up against the side of the cage with their legs

And fortunately I have yet to experience this myself but when they get so mad that they tip over onto their backs from how hard they're threat posing

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## EulersK (Nov 29, 2015)

Definitely a sling throwing a threat posture. Like, dude, you're the size of my pinkie nail. You're not intimidating anyone.

Reactions: Like 15 | Agree 1


----------



## Chris11 (Nov 29, 2015)

raisinjelly said:


> Their little booty dance when they're spinning silk around their prey
> 
> When they come up out of the hole they're digging with a mouthful of substrate and press it up against the side of the cage with their legs
> 
> And fortunately I have yet to experience this myself but when they get so mad that they tip over onto their backs from how hard they're threat posing


 Its an eye-opening experience that something waaay smaller than you is totally not afriad and will defend themselves at the cost of their life. Very cool!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Nov 29, 2015)

I also love watching my P. metallica wash and groom herself. Not only are the little fangs moving, but the palps are wet, and 
she also soaks her #1 legs too by rubbing them in her mouth and around under her fangs. So cute. My other T's use just 
fangs and palps, but she is a sloppy mess

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Nov 29, 2015)

When a tiny pink legged  Avic sling does laps in its new enclosure walking on those 
oversize black booties like a cat with something stuck to its feet.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chris11 (Nov 29, 2015)

I also forgot to mention the way thatg tiny a. versicolors walk... that "wave walk" they have makes me smile like im in love.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## mistertim (Nov 29, 2015)

Funniest/cutest thing I've ever seen my B smithi do...it was hilarious. She was in pre-molt and I hadn't realized it yet. So I dropped a cricket somewhat near her in her enclosure. She obviously wasn't eating but didn't appreciate the cricket which was getting all up in her space so she threat postured to it and stamped her front legs. The cricket (obviously) got the heck out of dodge and went over into the corner. Right after the cricket ran, she ran over to the side of her enclosure right where I was and threat postured and stamped her front legs again at the glass in front of me, like she was saying "dude, seriously? I'm pre-molt you ***", and then ran into her enclosure. This all happened in the matter of about 10 seconds.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## ratluvr76 (Nov 29, 2015)

Pretty much everything they do is endearing to me. From the way my B. albo sling bulldozes everything in his enclosure and fills the water dish with sub, to when my, at the time, approx. 1/4 inch T. ockerti raised it's little strawberry bum and pointed it at me getting ready to give me a face full of hairs. I love the threat poses, especially from the little bitty slings. 







Chris11 said:


> Its an eye-opening experience that something waaay smaller than you is totally not afriad and will defend themselves at the cost of their life. Very cool!


Except that they ARE totally afraid. That's why they are posturing. They are convinced that you are going to kill them.



SpiderDad61 said:


> I love when my slings get an additude, and despite having no hairs to flick, try kicking them at me anyway


I may be mistaken, but I think even spiderlings have hairs to kick. Who told you they don't have hairs to flick?


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Nov 29, 2015)

I love when they are into "stretching mode". So :cute:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LythSalicaria (Nov 29, 2015)

That adorable stretchy, leisurely walk they do when they're strolling about their enclosures.

And also pretty much everything else they do. Once while I was observing my GBB it casually turned around and pooped in my general direction; even that made me go, "Dawwwwww! Who hates mommie's guts? You do! Oh yes you do!"

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## le-thomas (Nov 29, 2015)

Definitely the little tarsal toes

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## Cavedweller (Nov 29, 2015)

LythSalicaria said:


> That adorable stretchy, leisurely walk they do when they're strolling about their enclosures.


Yes, I love their dainty little gait!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Travis21v4 (Nov 29, 2015)

When they groom ! Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mistertim (Nov 29, 2015)

I think someone brought this up earlier in the thread...but the way some Avics walk is hilarious; like a swaying high step or something. I don't have one yet, but I've seen it in youtube videos and it reminded me of Ministry of Silly Walks by Monty Python

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 8 leg wonder (Nov 30, 2015)

EulersK said:


> Definitely a sling throwing a threat posture. Like, dude, you're the size of my pinkie nail. You're not intimidating anyone.


I agree nothing more cute than my 2" e.oliveacea slings hissing and throwing threat displays


----------



## EulersK (Nov 30, 2015)

8 leg wonder said:


> I agree nothing more cute than my 2" e.oliveacea slings hissing and throwing threat displays


Hissing! Absolutely. My AF T. stirmi hisses all the way to her hide when I open the cage. No kicking, no threat, just complaining that I'm interrupting her _again_. I can't imagine the profanity she uses every time this happens.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TsunamiSpike (Nov 30, 2015)

Both things have been mentioned but the whole dinner plate webbing and threats from the little ones.


----------



## Toxoderidae (Nov 30, 2015)

When my G. Pulchripes is throwing dirt around her tank to build and then webs up a pile of dirt to throw it some more.


----------



## bryverine (Dec 1, 2015)

I love the post molt stretches. Like when they lay down on a log or just sprawl out.

Also, my GBB just molted a week ago and I've never seen him move like this, nor since, but I must have spooked 'em because legs went flying in every direction just to get out of sight. He must not have been used to his long legs yet or something. It reminded me of a video I saw awhile back of a S. calceatum going crazy with its legs walking up a guys arm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Acula (Dec 1, 2015)

Grooming! Although not so cute when they're doing it on your hands


----------



## Cavedweller (Dec 1, 2015)

Last night I opened my A. behlei's tank to give her some water and she immediately strolled over and sat down in her water bowl before I could fill it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mistertim (Dec 1, 2015)

Cavedweller said:


> Last night I opened my A. behlei's tank to give her some water and she immediately strolled over and sat down in her water bowl before I could fill it.


lol. We need a picture of an A. behlei with a trollface on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Radium (Dec 2, 2015)

The way they always look like they're gazing up at you inquisitively just fries my circuits every time.

Also, when you take a picture with flash and it reflects off their beady little eyes.

And their feet. Iridescent little tarantula feet. Someone on another forum talked about the way his _B. smithi_ liked to plaster herself to the glass (as most of them do), but when she got close to molting, her feet weren't sticky enough and she'd just slowly slide down.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## truecreature (Dec 2, 2015)

Radium said:


> And their feet. Iridescent little tarantula feet. Someone on another forum talked about the way his _B. smithi_ liked to plaster herself to the glass (as most of them do), but when she got close to molting, her feet weren't sticky enough and she'd just slowly slide down.


Lol I've seen a couple of mine do that before, it's hilarious

My slugs slide down the glass too sometimes if you touch them by surprise, only they do it really fast.


----------



## Beary Strange (Dec 2, 2015)

Their little fluffy tarsi kill me every time. I especially love watching them groom. :3

Scared spider is a close second though. I feel horribly guilty as well, but sheesh it's cute.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Radium (Dec 2, 2015)

Beary Strange said:


> Their little fluffy tarsi kill me every time. I especially love watching them groom. :3
> 
> Scared spider is a close second though. I feel horribly guilty as well, but sheesh it's cute.


I think Avic toes must taste really good, with all the time they spend sucking on them. Probably just like cotton candy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TsunamiSpike (Dec 2, 2015)

Cavedweller said:


> Last night I opened my A. behlei's tank to give her some water and she immediately strolled over and sat down in her water bowl before I could fill it.


One of our Pulchras threw a tantrum when I had to remove it's water bowl to clean. Clung on to it, ignored a cricket to keep a hold of it and even chased the bowl over her log as I removed it. Hilarious.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blueandbluer (Dec 2, 2015)

For me it's their happy dance when they have a mouth full of bug. Sometimes I dance along, swaying side to side swishing my rear around, and my husband looks at me like I'm nuts. But I'm used to that. 

I actually posted a vid of The Luggage doing the happy food boogie on my pic thread just the other day.


----------



## Angel Minkov (Dec 4, 2015)

http://tinypic.com/r/2ed5g89/9 - anyone mention 1'' slings throwing threat postures?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Dec 4, 2015)

Angel Minkov said:


> http://tinypic.com/r/2ed5g89/9 - anyone mention 1'' slings throwing threat postures?


LOL very cute "please let me hug you"


----------



## Beary Strange (Dec 4, 2015)

Radium said:


> I think Avic toes must taste really good, with all the time they spend sucking on them. Probably just like cotton candy.


Maybe they taste like bug. 

I also forgot: fangs and pedipalps full dirt when excavating. There's something so precious about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Radium (Dec 4, 2015)

Angel Minkov said:


> http://tinypic.com/r/2ed5g89/9 - anyone mention 1'' slings throwing threat postures?


Wow. So fierce. Such terrifying. Spookiest spider ever. Such a fierce predator, definitely capable of defending itself against the big clompy human aggressors. I'm going to give it all my roaches, in deference and tribute to its mightiness.


----------



## mistertim (Dec 4, 2015)

Nice one. Yes, I've seen that too. My B smithi went right into excavating mode.


----------



## Cavedweller (Dec 4, 2015)

TsunamiSpike said:


> One of our Pulchras threw a tantrum when I had to remove it's water bowl to clean. Clung on to it, ignored a cricket to keep a hold of it and even chased the bowl over her log as I removed it. Hilarious.


My Aphonopelma sp. Amistad hates when I move her water bowl to clean it, she slaps it with her front legs while I'm taking it out and when I'm putting it back in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8Legs8Eyes (Dec 4, 2015)

Love everyone's responses. Tarantulas are ridiculously cute in general, but I especially love when they are grooming, especially when they get all contorted with one of their back legs between their fangs.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Radium (Dec 4, 2015)

8Legs8Eyes said:


> Love everyone's responses. Tarantulas are ridiculously cute in general, but I especially love when they are grooming, especially when they get all contorted with one of their back legs between their fangs.


Tarantula yoga!

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## Radium (Dec 6, 2015)

I just randomly caught my Euathlus sp. red drinking, with her adorable pedipalps and first feet resting in the water. OMG so cute.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Radium (Dec 9, 2015)

Also, brooding females are adorable 900% of the time.


----------



## mistertim (Dec 10, 2015)

So my B. smithi has apparently learned that the sound of her enclosure opening = dinner bell. So now most of the time when I open it up she comes out of her hide and just sorta sits there expectantly. Pretty funny.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Radium (Dec 10, 2015)

mistertim said:


> So my B. smithi has apparently learned that the sound of her enclosure opening = dinner bell. So now most of the time when I open it up she comes out of her hide and just sorta sits there expectantly. Pretty funny.


My _A. geroldi_ sling does this too. So adorable.


----------



## guywithaspider (Jan 12, 2016)

I thought the cutest thing was when i grabbed my G. Porteri water dish to refill and she grabbed it and was trying to take it back from me. Also when any of my T's decorate their enclosure

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## guywithaspider (Jan 12, 2016)

also when avics are close to a molt and slide off of glass because their feet won't stick

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kymura (Jan 12, 2016)

I have to admit that the longer I keep them the more I love everything about them,
 I have two P cambridgei slings, (amongst others) and one of them is a little monster, 
threat poses every time i open the enclosure,
 something about a nickle size sling taking on what must be a monstrous size creature to them, just gets me every time.


----------



## Rogerpoco (Jan 12, 2016)

Simply the coloration/appearance of tiny versicolors makes them the only T my Wife will call cute.

I mentioned somewhere what seemed to me to be standard behavior,observing 4 T. gigas. They shoot to their safe spot faster than you can see at almost any disturbance. Then a few moments later,crawl out slowly and cantankerously(not aggressive),like"WTF is going on?". Skittish AND Nosy.

T. ockertis,from what I *think* I saw somewhere,live on strawberry plants in the wild,stick their little buts straight up,pretend to be strawberries. Seriously? Ya-they absolutely do that. Dunno if is made up story to match the behavior,but they really do look like they are trying to be a strawberry.

Didn't really answer yur question tho. Those are all cute individual things,but as far as something relatively common in them...
It's the tapping.
Had heard about it,buddy showed me a vid of one of his doing it,but just now experiencing it myself,first breeding going on. Is a"I'm REALLY horny" thing,I think?
Just amazing,tap,tap,tap.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pociemon (Jan 13, 2016)

Without a doubt it is a fuzzy avic walking on a table and as a close 2. it is working with slings.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kylr647 (Jan 13, 2016)

My B. albopilosum sling will hide his/her head under the dirt with just their butt sticking in the air

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kailee (Jan 13, 2016)

Radium said:


> I feel bad for saying it, but for me, it's when they're scared and bunch their legs up around their faces. Adorable.


I agree but i just love their butt i wana squish it awwww

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kailee (Jan 13, 2016)

LythSalicaria said:


> That adorable stretchy, leisurely walk they do when they're strolling about their enclosures.
> 
> And also pretty much everything else they do. Once while I was observing my GBB it casually turned around and pooped in my general direction; even that made me go, "Dawwwwww! Who hates mommie's guts? You do! Oh yes you do!"


Lmfao rofl !!!!!


----------



## Toxoderidae (Jan 13, 2016)

When I open my OBT's tank to feed him and he just lazily sticks his feet out of his burrow! I'm pretty sure he thinks he's a NW terrestrial. It's like a little glove just kinda walking out, finger by finger.


----------



## Radium (Jan 13, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> When I open my OBT's tank to feed him and he just lazily sticks his feet out of his burrow! I'm pretty sure he thinks he's a NW terrestrial. It's like a little glove just kinda walking out, finger by finger.


Oh my gosh yes; evil little tarantula feeties sticking out of burrows are the best. I love how dusky OBT feet are, too.


----------



## mistertim (Jan 13, 2016)

Its adorable when they hear you on the phone talking about how much you hate a co-worker and then they break out that night, go to the person's house, and eat them then come home. I love it when mine do that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Toxoderidae (Jan 13, 2016)

mistertim said:


> Its adorable when they hear you on the phone talking about how much you hate a co-worker and then they break out that night, go to the person's house, and eat them then come home. I love it when mine do that.


WhaT


----------



## mistertim (Jan 13, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> WhaT


Your Ts never do that?


----------



## Toxoderidae (Jan 13, 2016)

Mine just throw massive rave parties and have cricket dogfighting matches. They keep me up all night.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## mistertim (Jan 13, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Mine just throw massive rave parties and have cricket dogfighting matches. They keep me up all night.


With 8 legs each that's a LOT of glow sticks.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SausageinaNet (Jan 13, 2016)

When I look at my little b.smithi from a certain angle she always reminds me of a cute little alien.


----------



## Rogerpoco (Jan 13, 2016)

No idea what they are doing,but pretty cute,I think. Synchronized climbing. A while back,all in bigger housing now.












Synched Albos



__ Rogerpoco
__ Jan 13, 2016
__ 3
__
albopilosum
brachypelma




						...Do they know something I don't?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## sdsnybny (Jan 13, 2016)

Rogerpoco said:


> No idea what they are doing,but pretty cute,I think. Synchronized climbing. A while back,all in bigger housing now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would absolutely pull my hair out if I was there stage choreographer,  thirty appendages oh the thought makes my head hurt.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## mistertim (Jan 13, 2016)

Rogerpoco said:


> No idea what they are doing,but pretty cute,I think. Synchronized climbing. A while back,all in bigger housing now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 3 | Award 2


----------



## Caitlin (Jan 13, 2016)

When I try to give my G. Pulchra sling a little bit of water while she's eating, but she gets this big attitude, turns around and looks at me with her mouth full of cricket, gives me the "What do you think you're doing look", then turns around and goes back to eating.


----------



## Ghost Dragon (Jan 14, 2016)

It didn't last long, but when my first _G. pulchra_ was a little younger, when I would put my hand in her enclosure to take her water cap out to clean it, she would walk over and rest two of her front legs on my hand.

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## dementedlullaby (Jan 14, 2016)

To me one of the most charming aspects is watching them build their little "web castles". I love the species that build elaborate burrows, crazy dirt curtains, pasted leaves that create a sort of funnel, or just straight up web the entire enclosure. I've always loved spider webs. Think about what the little slings accomplish given their size, it's incredible!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## beaker41 (Jan 15, 2016)

When they've obviously outgrown that cork round but they still peek through it like a window

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## edgeofthefreak (Jan 15, 2016)

I like when their keepers make awesome threads for all of us to share great stories.

Grooming gets my vote. Lil 8 legged kitties!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## widowkeeper (Jan 15, 2016)

threat postures from fresh out of the sack slings. and adults using crickets as punching bags, i had a obt that would always play with her food befor eating she always spent a good amount of time stomping befor she would eat anything i always enjoyed watching her eat. why use your fangs when you can bi#^ch slap your food

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## jigalojey (Jan 15, 2016)

When they do this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## Kailee (Jan 15, 2016)

widowkeeper said:


> threat postures from fresh out of the sack slings. and adults using crickets as punching bags, i had a obt that would always play with her food befor eating she always spent a good amount of time stomping befor she would eat anything i always enjoyed watching her eat. why use your fangs when you can bi#^ch slap your food


Lmaoooo


----------



## Radium (Jan 15, 2016)

jigalojey said:


> When they do this.


I am so in love with her! And yeah, I love that too - I call it scrunchies.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mistertim (Feb 9, 2016)

My B. smithi recently molted and I just fed her for the first time since then about 10 minutes ago. I could tell leading up to me feeding her that she was hungry by her stance and her abdomen was getting a bit small, but I obviously had to wait until her fangs hardened enough. Tonight I figured they looked ok and after she pounced on the cricket she did "victory laps". She just started walking and running around to different parts of her enclosure with the cricket in her fangs and doing little dances every time she stopped. It was hilarious.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sarkhan42 (Feb 9, 2016)

One of my favorites has to be the way my little Versicolor slings droop clinging to the walls or lid when they're on the chubby side, they look so relaxed just hanging around. That is until I shift their enclosure and they snap to attention!


----------



## Rogerpoco (Feb 9, 2016)

Radium said:


> I am so in love with her! And yeah, I love that too - I call it scrunchies.


If you like avics,the minatrix has a similar pose,kinda unusual for an avic.


----------



## Octagon (Feb 16, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Mine just throw massive rave parties and have cricket dogfighting matches. They keep me up all night.


Wow, you must be exhausted. Ours are active at night too, racking up giant cricket orders on our credit cards.  We tried getting them their own (low-limit) cards but they don't seem to be satisfied unless they're using ours on the sly!


----------



## Toxoderidae (Feb 16, 2016)

Octagon said:


> Wow, you must be exhausted. Ours are active at night too, racking up giant cricket orders on our credit cards.  We tried getting them their own (low-limit) cards but they don't seem to be satisfied unless they're using ours on the sly!


You have it lucky! I found mine prank calling people.


----------



## Octagon (Feb 16, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> You have it lucky! I found mine prank calling people.


Ha ha. 

(Sounds like we both need to figure out how to block their cell service!).


----------



## hennibbale (Nov 15, 2016)

Didn't read them all, so it may have been said already;

When they threat pose food.
Like... mate, how'd you do in the wild?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dopamine (Nov 15, 2016)

That's easy, the happy dance.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BC1579 (Nov 2, 2017)

My stirmi doing a bit of grooming.

My daughter loves it because she's enamored with cats.

Then it's got a more sinister side, as every so often you can see her fang overlaid across one of the the pedipalps. She's got some big mouth-daggers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Swoop (Nov 2, 2017)

My G. pulchra trips all over itself feeding.  I gave it a gravid dubia one time to see if it could take it.  It couldn't get its legs on the sub with the dubia under it (my pulchra is maybe 3") so it rolled on its side and ate it that way. 

This morning it rolled on its side to eat a dubia the size of a nickel so I guess it's fun for him/her

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Moakmeister (Nov 2, 2017)

Swoop said:


> My G. pulchra trips all over itself feeding.  I gave it a gravid dubia one time to see if it could take it.  It couldn't get it's legs on the sub with the dubia under it so it rolled on its side and ate it that way.
> 
> This morning it rolled on its side to eat a dubia the size of a nickel so I guess it's fun for him/her


What kind of sadist are you that you don't post pictures of that

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## grumpycow3 (Nov 2, 2017)

I love when every time i open its enclosure to feed my g pulchripes sling puts its abdomen in the air and stands on its tippy toes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Moakmeister (Nov 2, 2017)

When they play peekaboo












My pet log has a G. pulchripes living in it



__ Moakmeister
__ May 22, 2017
__ 1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PidderPeets (Nov 2, 2017)

When you open their enclosure for maintenance or feeding, and they panic so much that they forget where their burrow is and run all over the enclosure indecisively trying to figure out where to go.

When they attack the water as you're pouring it into their bowl.

The way they slowly creep up on their prey as if they're big fierce lions, when they're hardly the size of one's paw

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tulip28 (Nov 2, 2017)

I don't know if it's just me, but I think the chelicerae look like a giant, fluffy mustache. Paired with the tiny eyes reflecting in the light, it looks as though the tarantula's "mustache" is too big for its "face."

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Swoop (Nov 2, 2017)

Moakmeister said:


> What kind of sadist are you that you don't post pictures of that


Pretty sure feeding videos are just cricket snuff films lol.

I'll hold off for a week or so so it's hungry and try to get a video next time.


----------



## Juniorispissed (Nov 3, 2017)

PidderPeets said:


> When you open their enclosure for maintenance or feeding, and they panic so much that they forget where their burrow is and run all over the enclosure indecisively trying to figure out where to go.
> 
> When they attack the water as you're pouring it into their bowl.
> 
> The way they slowly creep up on their prey as if they're big fierce lions, when they're hardly the size of one's paw


Yes!... attack the water and then go hide in shame when you realize what you've done. My OBT fo sho.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Nov 3, 2017)

Who wouldn’t love a pet rock?! It rocks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PidderPeets (Nov 3, 2017)

Juniorispissed said:


> Yes!... attack the water and then go hide in shame when you realize what you've done. My OBT fo sho.


My Nhandu chromatus full on tackles the water, swats at it once he starts getting bombarded with water droplets, retreats as soon as he realizes he's been bested, and then hides in defeat in his burrow for the next few hours. He has such an attitude at first, but he's such a big baby in the end.


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Nov 13, 2017)

My Selenotypus sling had this stick that he absolutely loved. He'd keep it in one spot and if you moved it he'd get super offended and angry and place back in that exact spot

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quetzalcoatl Nyarlathotep (Oct 7, 2018)

When slings get all fat and sassy, looking like clumsy walking potatoes. I call those ones spudleys. I also like the little tap walks they do when their exploring on a comfy piece of drift wood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moakmeister (Oct 7, 2018)

Dennis Nedry said:


> My Selenotypus sling had this stick that he absolutely loved. He'd keep it in one spot and if you moved it he'd get super offended and angry and place back in that exact spot


no video? just kill me now


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Oct 7, 2018)

When slings do threat postures.













Megaphobema mesomelas



__ The Grym Reaper
__ Oct 2, 2018
__ 4
__
costa rican redleg tarantula
megaphobema
megaphobema mesomelas
mesomelas
threat




						"Bak off hooman! I iz big skery tranchoola"

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## basin79 (Oct 7, 2018)

The happy dance although if you're comfortable I think a threat posture off a H.mac may win. Such a beautiful tarantula mad for trying to feed her.

Hang on. Idiothele mira feeding wins. Cute little blue feet pulling prey in.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## Moakmeister (Oct 7, 2018)

The Grym Reaper said:


> When slings do threat postures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


“FEAR MEEEEEEEEE”

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tenebrarius (Oct 7, 2018)

I like the feet, P. metallica feet are so beautiful, I keep the molts because of it. also the cutest thing about tarantulas would be my harpactira pulchripes, so cute, like a hungry monster who digs and build amazing structures.


----------



## MrsHaas (Oct 10, 2018)

Eggs with legs.... *mic drop*

Reactions: Like 1 | Award 1


----------



## Torech Ungol (Oct 12, 2018)

I rather love it when they miss their prey. Euphrati, my AF Aphonopelma chalcodes, is the worst at this. She'll miss a cricket up to six times. I usually say something to her along the lines of, "Baby, how would you *even* survive in the wild? You're so fortunate to be in that enclosure."

Grooming is always adorable to watch, too.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## antinous (Nov 4, 2018)

When they wave their abdomen around threateningly


----------



## Rigor Mortis (Nov 20, 2018)

When they hold their pedipalps close to their chelicerae in that darling innocent looking pose that almost screams "Who, me?" If I had a photo of Kate doing it I'd put it here but the little brat only does it far back in her hide where a camera will not dare to go.


----------



## Mychajlo (Nov 20, 2018)

Cavedweller said:


> I like watching them do home renovations. They're pretty cute when they groom themselves too.


That’s my favorite part! I think it’s so cute when they have a big ol’ clump of dirt in their pedipalps and they just walk around with it and it’s so cute AHHH


----------



## Asmiro (Nov 20, 2018)

Witnessed my first renovation/bulldozing by a T and it was pretty cute.  Other than that I’d have to say when an avic sling walks around exploring.  The way they walk is funny and cute, and you can almost hear plopping sounds in your head as they walk.


----------



## AngelDeVille (Nov 20, 2018)

Knowing that they are deciding at what point they can eat you, is super cute.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avictula (Nov 20, 2018)

It's got to be the sher diversity for me, there's at least one T out there that fits the ideal for most people. There awsome.


----------



## buzz182 (Nov 20, 2018)

For creatures so small they sure do seem to have a strange sense of humour and habit of winding me up from various T's doing all sorts of things with their water bowls to my N.Incei making some miraculous escape attempt to set up home in the wheel rim of a model Ferrari. It's kinda hard to get mad with them though.


----------



## WildSpider (Nov 21, 2018)

I think it's the way they walk . The way those two front legs slowly move upward until they've stretched up into the air, way above their body, and then slowly move downward until they've touched down again. Absolutely adorable <3.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ungoliant (Nov 21, 2018)

Radium said:


> What's the cutest thing about tarantulas?


Genicula (my juvenile male _Acanthoscurria geniculata_) is in pre-molt, so he is extra cranky.  Yesterday he attacked his plastic plant and then made threat poses at it (I guess because the foliage sprung back when he let go).

Slings or dwarf tarantulas threat posing.  (_Dolichothele diamantinensis_, you are 2.25", rainbow-colored, and iridescent.  You are not scary.)


All grooming is cute, but Avic grooming is the cutest, the way they "brush their teeth" with their feet.





Moving substrate around.





butts


drinking


stretches

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 3


----------



## WildSpider (Nov 21, 2018)

Ungoliant said:


> Genicula (my juvenile male _Acanthoscurria geniculata_) is in pre-molt, so he is extra cranky.  Yesterday he attacked his plastic plant and then made threat poses at it (I guess because the foliage sprung back when he let go).
> 
> Slings or dwarf tarantulas threat posing.  (_Dolichothele diamantinensis_, you are 2.25", rainbow-colored, and iridescent.  You are not scary.)
> 
> ...


Oh man, I might have to adopt that phrase "brush their teeth". It's fitting .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EtienneN (Nov 21, 2018)

I like when they groom their feet and when they do that slow exaggerated "Avic" walk.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Seraph (Nov 21, 2018)

Everything they do is cute. I am partial to when slings threat posture, especially my C. Cyaneopubescens. She (hopefully) is literally the size of three grains of rice yet she still throws threat postures at my paintbrush.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ChaosSphere (Nov 18, 2019)

I have three things. 
The avic wave walk all ready mentioned. 
It is absolutely adorable. 

My little tiny GBB slings, when they spin they wave their butt around and it looks so derpy and cute. 

And when my M. mesomelas molted a while back, it did the pokie stretch, except it put its carapace down a hole in the ground. It looked like an ostrich trying to stretch while having its head stuck in earth. She is a weird spider.


----------



## Arachnophoric (Nov 18, 2019)

Ungoliant said:


> Genicula (my juvenile male _Acanthoscurria geniculata_) is in pre-molt, so he is extra cranky.  Yesterday he attacked his plastic plant and then made threat poses at it (I guess because the foliage sprung back when he let go).
> 
> Slings or dwarf tarantulas threat posing.  (_Dolichothele diamantinensis_, you are 2.25", rainbow-colored, and iridescent.  You are not scary.)
> 
> ...


Your choice of music for the videos put a big dumb grin on my face. Just thought you should know that. 


There's way too much about Ts that I find cute, I don't think I can pick the top cutest. But I think itty bitty slings of the slower growing NWs are way too precious, albeit frustrating. Something about seeing those small, fragile creatures and knowing that they'll grow into a large, beautiful spider under my care makes me feel a little too emotional.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Nov 18, 2019)

Their eyes?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Colorado Ts (Nov 18, 2019)

My little 2” G. pulchripes has such a strong feeding response, that when it feeds, it usually flips over onto its back and wrestles with its prey.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moakmeister (Nov 18, 2019)

Colorado Ts said:


> My little 2” G. pulchripes has such a strong feeding response, that when it feeds, it usually flips over onto its back and wrestles with its prey.


Picture tax

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Colorado Ts (Nov 18, 2019)

Not sure what a picture tax is.


----------



## Moakmeister (Nov 18, 2019)

Colorado Ts said:


> Not sure what a picture tax is.


It means u gotta post a picture now. The thing you mentioned is too frickin cute to not show everybody.


----------



## Colorado Ts (Nov 18, 2019)

Got it...okay...yeah. I feed again next Monday, I'll snap an image...it’s pretty cool.


----------



## Halley (Nov 20, 2019)

I like how my little P. machala raises itself up off the substrate and walks around doing a happy dance after it catches a cricket, looks almost like it's showing it off like a trophy lol.  It also hates when I fill the water dish, if I take it out the enclosure to fill it then it doesn't care but if I fill it in the enclosure it runs over to slap the stream of water.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vanisher (Nov 20, 2019)

Eggs with legs!


----------



## basin79 (Nov 20, 2019)

Their mohawk?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mjzheng (Nov 21, 2019)

basin79 said:


> Their mohawk?


I came to comment about the 6-7 hairs between my T.albo's eyes that make her look perpetually grumpy lol . Love it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShyDragoness (Nov 21, 2019)

PEETS

TINY TINY pEETS


----------



## jacob m greenwood (Nov 21, 2019)

Colorado Ts said:


> My little 2” G. pulchripes has such a strong feeding response, that when it feeds, it usually flips over onto its back and wrestles with its prey.


mines the same, one time i dropped a adult red runner into its enclosure and it chased it down and death rolled. this was a surprise cause mines only 1"


----------



## Colorado Ts (Nov 21, 2019)

jacob m greenwood said:


> mines the same, one time i dropped a adult red runner into its enclosure and it chased it down and death rolled. this was a surprise cause mines only 1"


So you've seen this behavior as well? I found it crazy interesting the first time I saw it.

I was wanting to shoot a short video to show this behavior...and now the little terd has sealed off its burrow for the last few days.

I'm guessing premoult.


----------



## jacob m greenwood (Nov 21, 2019)

Colorado Ts said:


> So you've seen this behavior as well? I found it crazy interesting the first time I saw it.
> 
> I was wanting to shoot a short video to show this behavior...and now the little terd has sealed off its burrow for the last few days.
> 
> I'm guessing premoult.


Yeah mine has a crazy feeding response almost as good as my N chromatus. mines molting as im typing this aswell, cant wait to see them all fresh and ready to eat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Colorado Ts (Nov 21, 2019)

My little G. pulchripes has just started to show the earliest indications of the adult coloration, and now with each moult it will get more and more distinct. I can't wait to see the little guy all fresh and ready to eat as well. My grandsons love him.

The feeding response is just amazing...


----------



## jacob m greenwood (Nov 21, 2019)

yeah i love my little guy, finally looking like a tarantula after 10 months of raising them up from a 1cm sling. glad i haven't seen that fasting behavior everyone talks about


----------



## Brachyfan (Nov 24, 2019)

I need to add my baumgarteni to the list. Last night I filled his water dish and he wanders up wondering why his enclosure is moved. Sees the water and threat postures. When that didn't work he slapped the water dish. After that didn't  work he climbed into the water dish and slapped like three times. Soaked himself and then crawled away defeated lol. I think I'm  gonna name him Slaps

My hamorii named Grumps was awesome last night too. Gave it a decapitated mealworm that it showed no interest in. I went back an hour later and it was standing on top of it's water dish happy dancing (minus the spins) with it's mealie hanging out of it's mouth. Stayed up there for like an hour on its tippy toes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

